# Aker yard to build world's largest ferries



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Aker website - 

_Aker Yards has today entered into a contract with Stena Rederi AB in Gothenburg (Sweden) to deliver two innovative Super Ferries. The value of the contract is approximately EUR 400 million. Deliveries are scheduled for the first and third quarter of 2010. The contract includes options for two further vessels of the same type. 

The contract is a genuine proof of Aker Yards ability to operate across borders and sharing competences between its three business areas: The basic design of these special ferries will take place in Finland and the building in Germany.

"After several years, we are very pleased to renew our customership with such an innovative client as Stena, and are looking forward to a long future cooperation. Aker Yards is also proud to demonstrate its ability to design innovative ships tailored to the customer's needs. By this project we utilize our versatile qualifications within the group even more than before," says Karl Erik Kjelstad, President & CEO of Aker Yards

Although the yards traditionally serving the ferry business (Finland and France) were fully booked for the delivery dates requested by the client, Aker Yards with its17 yards co-operating across borders had the possibility to offer building of the ferries in Germany. Aker Yards, Germany has experience in building passenger ships and roro ferries, and the designer, Aker Yards, Rauma has experience in designing and building of passenger and car ferries for more than 20 years.

The 62,000 GT ships ordered will be 240 metres long and 32 metres wide. In each vessel there will be 5,500 m trailer lanes and 700 m car lanes of vehicle space, and the passenger capacity will be 1,200 in each. With main engine output of 4 x 8,000 kW (4-stroke diesel engines) they will reach a service speed of 22 knots _

Rushie


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Rushie

We had this released to the crew on the Hook ships yesterday. I tried to post it last night but the computer had a problem.
Here is what it may look like: 
http://83.145.230.161/upload/ships/hires/ferry_for_stena.jpg

What you don't have in this posting is the route these ships are for. The current plans may place the ships in either the North Sea or on the Poland - Sweden route.

Regards
Karl
(Thumb)


----------



## PeterG (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Hawkeye-
Yet another unremarkable ferry design.


----------

